# X-Files Series Finale



## RangerWickett (May 20, 2002)

Sore wa nan dea ka?

Which is Japanese for: "What was that?"

This will have spoilers.

.

.

.

.

.

.

I know the episode did a nice job of explaining everything that happened in the series, and I liked the bit where CSM shows up and taunts Mulder, but there really wasn't much of a point, was there?  Except to show that there's still something to worry about, and that the characters are around for potential movies.  It really didn't have much of a plot, in my opinion.  No great revelation, no great character development or changes in direction.  Individual parts were pretty good, but overall, what was the point?


----------



## Amrynn Moonshadow (May 20, 2002)

what gives with this episode? now, i've missed a lot, basically, everything after the 5th season . . . but . . . what's with the lone gunman, didn't they die?

cancer man, i got the feeling that he is less of an  than i've previously believed. i dunno . . . it's a damn shame about samantha mulder, but what's up with the hugging at the end?

maybe i *did* miss too many seasons of this show . . .


----------



## Mistwell (May 20, 2002)

We still have two hours to go until this is on.

All I want to know is this: Which of these should I watch tonight: Alias, or X-files.


----------



## VoceNoctum1 (May 20, 2002)

I stepped away for a minute in teh end, what was teh info that Mulder didn't want to share? was it given?

I agree,  this ep was a continuation of the downward slope of the last few seasons. I doubt a movie would be popular, simply because they've run the show down so much.


----------



## Tsyr (May 20, 2002)

Yeah. Nani?

I was left asking myself "Ok... so... where's the rest of it?"

I think the series was wrote into a corner... there was no realistic way to tie up some of the ends easily.


----------



## CWD (May 20, 2002)

VoceNoctum1 said:
			
		

> *I stepped away for a minute in teh end, what was teh info that Mulder didn't want to share? was it given?
> 
> I agree,  this ep was a continuation of the downward slope of the last few seasons. I doubt a movie would be popular, simply because they've run the show down so much. *




Spoiler
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
The final bit of info was the date of the Alien invasion:  December 22, 2012.  This is according to the old Mayan calendar, which uses it as the end of the 5th world.

Bah, they can't fool me - as an old Shadowrun fan, that's the date of the Awakening!


----------



## Isilnar (May 20, 2002)

Well, considering how many times CSM has "died" in the past, I wouldn't be surprised if he shows up in the supposed next movie minus some hair.  Of course, if he didn't die, than there were no plotlines that were finished in the finale.  Most of it just seemed like a big long recap of the mythology.  I agree with the original poster, there really wasn't a point to this episode.


----------



## RangerWickett (May 20, 2002)

Wow, they edited D E S H I T A.  I didn't see that one coming.

I always thought they'd either kill Mulder or, as a twist, kill Scully.  Or something.  But there needed to be a big change.  The series always relied on the sense that there was always something new you weren't able to know about, but now there's nothing left unknown.  I mean, I could live with that, but the final revelation came about so blandly.  It's like, "Oh, hey, we discovered the meaning of life."  "Really?"  "Yeah, it's pretty simple."  "Ah, okay.  Well, you'll have to tell me some time.  You up for a beer?"  "Sure."

I think it would've been cool if they'd honestly ended with Mulder and Scully being killed in that little Anasazi pueblo.  CSM would be, "You had your chance to tell the world and warn them so they'd be able to defend themselves.  That's what you always wanted to do, what you always hated us for for keeping it a secret.  And now that you didn't take your chance, you lose it."  And then the helicopters come and kill them all together.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (May 20, 2002)

SPOILERS


.


.


.



.


.

Yeah, the Lone Gunmen are dead. So are Kryczek and the guy who gave Mulder the address in his cell. Well, as far as Mulder is concerned, they are. They were either manifestations of internal monologues, hallucinations, or Mulder actually speaking with spirits - which is something we've seen happen in the series before.

I actually liked this finale. I didn't expect them to wrap up everything, because I knew of plans for a film. I think a film _could_ garner some interest, now that the show is gone. 

I hadn't watched X-Files much for the last few years, but it's impact on the national consciousness, let alone TV, was far-ranging. Its influence is _everywhere_. I get the feeling that after a few years it'll be missed, and a much kinder opinion will begin to appear of its last few seasons. 

I'm not surprised at the Mayan calendar reference. By the way, Shadowrun used the same thing to establish its timeline.


----------



## Amrynn Moonshadow (May 20, 2002)

at what point does mulder say "ah, nothing we can do, we've got 10 years before the poo-poo hits the fan, want to start a family dana?"

and have skully answer "well, not with you, i had a boyfriend written out of the first season pilot, and he's been waiting 9 years, and after the aliens, i've promised my eggs to him, sorry fox . . ."

fox would then reply "what the hell are you talking about? i've been the only man in your life for the last 9 years in the cannon history"

out of the shadows that new agent (never caught his name, has a semi-southern accent) comes out of the shadows and puts an arm around skully "sorry mulder, but i think you're wrong"

for no reason skinner storms into the hotel room saying "mulder, skully, i am both of your fathers!"

it's at this point all the dead former cast members start to breakdance, crescendo-ing to a dueling banjo type break dance-off between deep throat and Mr.X . . .

at least THAT would have made more sense . . .


----------



## Crothian (May 20, 2002)

I just want to know why everything happens on my birthday.  Dec 22.  Shadowrun and X-files predict the end the same year, Rifts has it on that date but different year.  IT's rather odd.


----------



## NiTessine (May 20, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *I just want to know why everything happens on my birthday.  Dec 22.  Shadowrun and X-files predict the end the same year, Rifts has it on that date but different year.  IT's rather odd. *




Apparently the ancient Maya indians predicted that the world will end on December 22th, 2012.
I predict we will be getting rid of an extraordinary amount of crackpots around that date, when another generation of suicide cultists do the thing suicide cultists are known for.


----------



## AFGNCAAP (May 20, 2002)

Dec. 22nd, eh?  Me too.  


Only thing I can guess is that that day/month date is roughly the time of the winter solstice.  Bit of a mythic/symbolic spin on things.


----------



## Crothian (May 20, 2002)

AFGNCAAP said:
			
		

> *Dec. 22nd, eh?  Me too.
> 
> 
> Only thing I can guess is that that day/month date is roughly the time of the winter solstice.  Bit of a mythic/symbolic spin on things. *




That's it entirely.  The summer solstice and the Equinoxes are also very important in the same way, but the world never ends on them.


----------



## BOZ (May 20, 2002)

that's 10 days after my 38th birthday.


----------



## mythusmage (May 20, 2002)

*That is Not Dead...*

The LGs? They're vampires. Mulder complains about their smell and one of them asks if everybody could wait while he drains this lizard.

Carter has a seriously bent sense of humor.


----------



## DPG Darrin (May 20, 2002)

God... I love the X-files... for the way it taunts us, tortures us, and in the end leaves us with nothing. It was the perfect show and I will miss it (yes, even after the last 2 seasons).

So my take on this is that Carter creates this incredibly brave series where he asks a question: How will two completely determined, capable, and half nuts FBI agets save the world from impending doom? We watch for 9 years as they uncover the truth and avoid being destroyed in their efforts, but in the end, the answer is that THEY DON'T. That's the truth.

As for the movie, I'm quite certain that it will be made, and if it doesn't address the mythology, Carter needs a brain transplant. He's written himself into a corner. How can you have a movie based on this series unless it finds a way to deal with Mulder being a fugitive? The title of the last movie was 'Fight the Future.' There was a reason that slogan came up time and again in the series. I think the next movie will be their ultimate battle, or the lead in to that battle.

But that's just the opinion of one X-phile that hopes beyond hope that it doesn't realy end like this. 

Dec. 22, 2012


----------



## Shadowdancer (May 20, 2002)

Carter as already said several times in interviews that the next X-Files movie will be a stand-alone type story and will not deal with the mythology. How that will happen with Mulder and Scully now on the run, I don't know. Will Fox get his job back with the FBI? Or will he and Dana open up a Ghostbusters-style paranormal investigation service? Or will they travel around on the run and just stumble upon unexplainable phenomenon?


----------



## eXodus (May 20, 2002)

*save me. help me. save my wife. help my wife.*

we have been following the x-files since it all popped forth like a child from chris carter's womb.

tonight we taped the series finale and then went out to have some dinner.

post-enchiladas and margaritas the size of pitchers we decided to watch the end of the beloved series. 

right around the time mulder is talking about evil men and the devil being a man with a plan our vcr crapped out on us and the tape stopped rolling. no mas. it was over. the rest of the episode failed to be recorded for no good reason at all.

please. please. please.

for the love of christ. 

if one of you beloved people recorded it and are willing to upload it online, or you know where i can find it, or anything that allows me to see this series finale i would be most greatful. hell, i would go as far as paying to have a copy of the episode mailed to me.

please help us. oh, god help us.


----------



## MaxKaladin (May 20, 2002)

DPG Darrin said:
			
		

> *God... I love the X-files... for the way it taunts us, tortures us, and in the end leaves us with nothing. *




God... I hate the X-files... for the way it taunts us, tortures us, and in the end leaves us with nothing. 

I didn't watch last night's finale beacuse I knew Carter was just going to be playing his stupid "I know something you don't know!" games with us yet again just as he has for the last decade or so.  Worse, he kept dropping hints every so often that we were going to learn some bit of the truth in some episode only to come away with nothing in the end.  It started to remind me of the way someone teases a dog or cat with a toy or a bit of food and then yanks it away at the last moment.   That's when I realized that Carter had no intention of ever telling people the answer, if he even has one.   That's when I stopped watching.


----------



## uv23 (May 20, 2002)

As has been mentioned before, the finale was pointless and lame. It recapped a few story points for those who had been confused by Carter's incessant deviations from his own mythology. Other than that, it was crap and the part where Kersch helps out?? Totally unbeleivable. And I found the heavy religious undertones nauseating. 

Oh well, good riddance.


----------



## omokage (May 20, 2002)

it reminded me of the Seinfeld finale.

uv23, if you're nauseated by the religious undertones, where have you been for the past 9 years? The whole show is riddled with religious undertones.


----------



## Tsyr (May 20, 2002)

Basicly...

I stopped being a religious x-files fanatic when it stopped bieng a show of quirky happenings with a consitant underplot (his sister, aliens), and started being almonst nothing but shadowgovernment crapola. I watched a few of the last episodes when it kinda got back to that formula, but without mulder it just didn't work.


----------



## Shadowdancer (May 21, 2002)

I agree with you, Tysr: I always liked the stand-along episodes more than the mythology episodes. And I thought the mythology stories were better when the focus was on an impending alien invasion.

Once they killed of the Syndicate, and started focusing on the shadow government and the super soldiers, it got real stupid real fast.

Once Mulder learned what happened to his sister, and then left the show -- what was the point? That would be like the Fugitive having caught the One-Armed Man, and then the series continuing on for two more years focusing on the One-Armed Man's trial and appeals, but without David Jansen.


----------



## Ulrick (May 21, 2002)

omokage said:
			
		

> *it reminded me of the Seinfeld finale.
> 
> uv23, if you're nauseated by the religious undertones, where have you been for the past 9 years? The whole show is riddled with religious undertones. *




Or watch reruns of "Millenium" for religious overtones that scare the crap out of you. 

I liked the season finale.  It wrapped things up nicely yet made you beg for more.  But I'm glad the show ended when it did.  If Chris Carter or anybody else tried to crank out another season...grr.

I don't know what I'll do Sunday Nights anymore.  It was sort of a ritual: Sit down, watch The Simpsons, watch Malcolm in the Middle, then The X-Files.



Ulrick


----------



## Richards (May 21, 2002)

Same here, only I started my Sunday ritual one hour earlier with Futurama and King of the Hill...

Johnathan


----------



## DM_Matt (May 21, 2002)

Ulrick said:
			
		

> *
> I don't know what I'll do Sunday Nights anymore.  It was sort of a ritual: Sit down, watch The Simpsons, watch Malcolm in the Middle, then The X-Files.
> 
> Ulrick *




IIRC, they are putting Joss Whedon's "Firefly" in that slot...hopefully it will be good...


----------



## Richards (May 21, 2002)

Actually, I believe "Firefly" will be on Fridays, in the "Dark Angel" slot.  "Malcolm in the Middle" will be moved to the old "X-Files" slot, with new half-hour comedies both before and after it.

I think I'm going to miss "Dark Angel" even more than "X-Files."  The quality on "Dark Angel" kept getting better and better, while "X-Files" seemed to be slipping.

Johnathan


----------



## Eye Tyrant (May 21, 2002)

One of the single worst episodes Ive ever watched... The first words out of my mouth at the end was "Well, that sucked!" I was totally disappointed... Hell, I'll go so far and say that the Brady Bunch episode last week (which I thought would suck, but really liked) was much better then that piece of garbage!


----------

